
Designing a New Look for Instagram, Inspired by the Community - orrsella
https://medium.com/@ianspalter/designing-a-new-look-for-instagram-inspired-by-the-community-84530eb355e3#.niu7wkjcg
======
essofluffy
I think the old icon is very 'iconic' and to ditch that may be a mistake.

